# B & S 675 series engine



## cyanesh (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a pressure washer I was given, it has a Briggs and Stratton 675 series engine on it. It is a fairly recent pressure washer. I was told it didn't run, and on further investigation I found the connecting rod broke. Ordered a new on and changed it, no problems. Now I cant get the thing to start. When I put it back together, I aligned the cam shaft gear with the crankshaft gear by a dimple on the crankshaft gear and a U shaped notch in the plastic cam gear(the only easily identifiable mark I could see). From reading on the web that is what it seemed to say. When I rotate the engine the timing seems right with the opening and closing of the valves in relation to the piston location. I am using a drill on top of the engine to try to start it, like an electric start, I got tired of pulling. I am getting great spark, I am getting good fuel on the plug, plug is new. I am getting around 80 psi on a compression test. I used starting fluid, that didn't get it started. All it will do is pop every now and then. I checked the gap against the magneto(the area where the magnet is at) against the coil and set it to .010. I dont see any points, under the flywheel or anything, it looks like its just the one small area on the magneto where there is a magnet for the coil. I cant tell where the timing mark on the magneto to trigger a spark, if it has one. I am at the end of a short rope. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Chris


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I have no manual on newer engines. Repair manuals cost money.

From what I can see, in my old manual, I think your correct on timing marks.

Mag are generally not adjustable except air gap and .010 sounds about right.

Did you replace the flywheel key with a new one?

BG


----------



## cyanesh (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello, thanks for the reply. No, flywheel never came off. The only thing that came off was the bottom of the case and the cylinder head. 

Chris


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Really need to pull the flywheel and check. Any time a small stops abruptly there is a good chance that the key way bent/sheared. That controls the timing.

The keys are a soft metal and they are designed to do that.

BG


----------



## cyanesh (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Pulled the flywheel and the key was broke and the flywheel had jumped time. Now I got to get a new key, hopefully one of the small engine shops around will have one. Thanks for the info.

Chris


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hopefully that will take care of it. Make sure that you tighten the nut on the flywheel tight.

BG


----------

